# Current TSS 482 Applicants July 2018



## umun001

Hi all, Starting this thread for people who are waiting for visa / nomination approval applied in July 2018 or after that !!!


----------



## Jessie 07

Hi submmit my application lastmonth 15 till
Now i havent received any update of my application im i dont have any update of my application and the worst is my travel date is passed so im worried about the result


----------



## umun001

Jessie 07 said:


> Hi submmit my application lastmonth 15 till
> Now i havent received any update of my application im i dont have any update of my application and the worst is my travel date is passed so im worried about the result


Hopefully you will get it soon. As you are near to meeting the current processing timeframe. 
Your should have the outcome in a week or so!!

My employer applied on 30th July for nomination and sponsorship. Still no response.


----------



## Jessie 07

I wish but is this normal ? because its been 6 weeks already😫 anyone has thesame case?


----------



## anksing

The nomination was applied on 1st August and the visa application was submitted on 2nd August.

I have completed and submitted all the relevant documents (PCC and Health Check-Up) before submitting the application.

Day # 26, still no update.


----------



## umun001

anksing said:


> The nomination was applied on 1st August and the visa application was submitted on 2nd August.
> 
> I have completed and submitted all the relevant documents (PCC and Health Check-Up) before submitting the application.
> 
> Day # 26, still no update.


My employer applied for nomination on 1st August as well. Please keep it touch and share if you recivee any Request or approval !

Whats your Occupation btw ?


----------



## umun001

Jessie 07 said:


> I wish but is this normal ? because its been 6 weeks already&#128555; anyone has thesame case?


Yeah it is totally normal. Patience is golden  i would say. Current processing time is around 8 weeks.


----------



## WaitingBrit

Hi, I've been reading these threads for a few weeks now. My VISA was submitted through an agent on the 2nd August. My new employer has done taken over sponsorship from previous 457 a number of times with out issues. We were told it should take a week based on previous experiences, three weeks later there has been no response from the Dept of Immigration, so last week my employer had asked for a priority processes. My Agent has been helpful, but said that they are not even getting responses from the Dept - so we have no idea. What makes it worse is that they say some are coming back in 3-4 days, other almost identical applications are still outstanding! I am fearing that this is going to take a lot longer that we anticipated


----------



## anksing

umun001 said:


> My employer applied for nomination on 1st August as well. Please keep it touch and share if you recivee any Request or approval !
> 
> Whats your Occupation btw ?


Have you applied for the visa? Or are you awaiting nomination approval? I think both these tasks can happen together.

My occupation will be CONSULTANT.

What will be yours?


----------



## umun001

anksing said:


> Have you applied for the visa? Or are you awaiting nomination approval? I think both these tasks can happen together.
> 
> My occupation will be CONSULTANT.
> 
> What will be yours?


I have not applied for visa ! I am onshore already so will only apply when the nomination is approved as currently waiting for Approval !!
I am currently with the employer who sponsored me for the position. Occupation is Developer Programmer.


----------



## umun001

WaitingBrit said:


> Hi, I've been reading these threads for a few weeks now. My VISA was submitted through an agent on the 2nd August. My new employer has done taken over sponsorship from previous 457 a number of times with out issues. We were told it should take a week based on previous experiences, three weeks later there has been no response from the Dept of Immigration, so last week my employer had asked for a priority processes. My Agent has been helpful, but said that they are not even getting responses from the Dept - so we have no idea. What makes it worse is that they say some are coming back in 3-4 days, other almost identical applications are still outstanding! I am fearing that this is going to take a lot longer that we anticipated


Normal processing time is 8 weeks. So yeah hopefully you should have a response soon i am guessing. It your employer requested priority processing then you should have a response soon. Good luck


----------



## kenwong

Sponsorship (non-accredited) + Nomination + Visa lodged in 23 July
Now is the Day #37, no any responses or updates

Occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## umun001

kenwong said:


> Sponsorship (non-accredited) + Nomination + Visa lodged in 23 July
> Now is the Day #37, no any responses or updates
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer


Are you onshore or offshore ?


----------



## kenwong

*good luck*



umun001 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore ?


Offshore, from Canton, CN


----------



## WaitingBrit

I hope so, but we have no idea - I was told initially it would be very quick, but it has just got longer and longer, and my agent has no idea if their request for priority has been accepted or where we are in the process. It is extremely frustrating as I do have a job waiting for me, dependent on visa. It seems like my agent is reputable and been around for a while, but they are saying that they are simply not hearing anything back from the department. 

Does anyone have an idea how quick the "priority processing" takes?

Thanks


----------



## umun001

kenwong said:


> Offshore, from Canton, CN


I hope you get a response soon. Please update here. If you receive any requests etc.


----------



## umun001

WaitingBrit said:


> I hope so, but we have no idea - I was told initially it would be very quick, but it has just got longer and longer, and my agent has no idea if their request for priority has been accepted or where we are in the process. It is extremely frustrating as I do have a job waiting for me, dependent on visa. It seems like my agent is reputable and been around for a while, but they are saying that they are simply not hearing anything back from the department.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how quick the "priority processing" takes?
> 
> Thanks


Its totally on discretion of departments whether they want to prioritise you application or not. It wont make a difference even if you a request for it!! so yeah it totally depends on them. if they feel necessary they will expedite the application otherwise it will processed normally.


----------



## roytherock123

Single application. Apply visa on 25th July, nomination was approved before that. Still waiting.
Occupation: Developer programmer.


----------



## rajkhokhani

*Long wait*

Hello all,
I lodged my application through an agent on the 1st of June. RFI received on 17th July and responded on the same day and the status has been Further assessment since then. Currently on day 90 and counting as of 08/29/18. My application is for 3 of us myself, wife and kid. We hold a Passport from India but currently in USA since 5 years and applied from USA. Very frustrated due to the long wait and kind of worried now.

Anyone else sailing in the same boat as me?


----------



## kenwong

Visa granted!!!
Lodged Sponsorship (standard) + Nomination (Software Engineer) + Visas (Mid-term, me and my wife) in 23 July.
The status has always been Received, but today turns Finalised unexpectedly!!!
No RFI, no further assessment!!!

Today is Day #38!!! I am going to Melbourne!!!

Good luck to all of you!!! Thank you all here for waiting and counting days with me everyday!!!


----------



## Jessie 07

OMG mine almost 50days but still no results of my application how to follow up this i called VFS but cant help aame statement they are telling me to keep on waiting any advice pls 😖


----------



## roytherock123

kenwong said:


> Visa granted!!!
> Lodged Sponsorship (standard) + Nomination (Software Engineer) + Visas (Mid-term, me and my wife) in 23 July.
> The status has always been Received, but today turns Finalised unexpectedly!!!
> No RFI, no further assessment!!!
> 
> Today is Day #38!!! I am going to Melbourne!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!! Thank you all here for waiting and counting days with me everyday!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## WaitingBrit

roytherock123 said:


> Congratulations!


Congrats - Very jealous!!! a quick question, how could you see what the current position was? My nomination was put through 28 days ago, and my agent has been very helpful, but no news!


----------



## kenwong

*good luck*



WaitingBrit said:


> Congrats - Very jealous!!! a quick question, how could you see what the current position was? My nomination was put through 28 days ago, and my agent has been very helpful, but no news!


Register an immiAccount and import your application with Transaction Reference Number (TRN)


----------



## kenwong

Jessie 07 said:


> OMG mine almost 50days but still no results of my application how to follow up this i called VFS but cant help aame statement they are telling me to keep on waiting any advice pls &#128534;


Provide everything required might expedite the process. e.g. PCC / Health Examination


----------



## Jessie 07

Hi how to know that they required any supporting documents for my application because i ddnt received any mail only text messages after submitting my documents that they already forwarded to the australian high commision embasy then after that no more any update till now.


----------



## kenwong

*good luck and all the best!*



Jessie 07 said:


> Hi how to know that they required any supporting documents for my application because i ddnt received any mail only text messages after submitting my documents that they already forwarded to the australian high commision embasy then after that no more any update till now.


Just provide the doc that immiAccount requires


----------



## Jessie 07

I ddnt register in IMMI account because i applied my visa by agency so is it ok to register immi and then i can check my application after that?


----------



## kenwong

*good luck*



Jessie 07 said:


> I ddnt register in IMMI account because i applied my visa by agency so is it ok to register immi and then i can check my application after that?


Yes, register one and import your application by TRN


----------



## Jessie 07

Hi i just got my visa today 😊 finaly!


----------



## roytherock123

do you guys count days by calendar day or business day ?


----------



## WaitingBrit

It's good to see they are being approved! 
I am pretty sure that an experienced agent wrote on a similar forum that it is calendar days, not business days


----------



## kenwong

roytherock123 said:


> do you guys count days by calendar day or business day ?


Calendar day, of course


----------



## umun001

*Sponsorship / Nomination Approved*

Hi all,

just posting my timelines for everyone waiting.

Sponsorship applied 30 July 
Nomination Applied (Developer Programmer) - 1st Aug

Both Standard sponsor and nomination approved on 31 August 

All documentation provided when applied nomination and sponsorship will speed up the process.

Will apply visa as soon as possible.

Good luck to every one waiting


----------



## umun001

kenwong said:


> Visa granted!!!
> Lodged Sponsorship (standard) + Nomination (Software Engineer) + Visas (Mid-term, me and my wife) in 23 July.
> The status has always been Received, but today turns Finalised unexpectedly!!!
> No RFI, no further assessment!!!
> 
> Today is Day #38!!! I am going to Melbourne!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!! Thank you all here for waiting and counting days with me everyday!!!


Congratulations !! Welcome to Melbourne


----------



## roytherock123

*Congratulations lucky guys!*

Congratulations and quite jealous with you guys. Today is my 38th but no news. My position is: Developer programmer, 25 years old, and I have two years of experience of Developer. I graduated from Banking University with major Banking -Finance, I am a self learner to be a developer. Do you guys mind to share some background info ? I just wonder if my background is good enough, although my agent told me I'm qualified to apply.


----------



## kenwong

roytherock123 said:


> Congratulations and quite jealous with you guys. Today is my 38th but no news. My position is: Developer programmer, 25 years old, and I have two years of experience of Developer. I graduated from Banking University with major Banking -Finance, I am a self learner to be a developer. Do you guys mind to share some background info ? I just wonder if my background is good enough, although my agent told me I'm qualified to apply.


Me too. Self learner as a 2-year experience Front-end developer with a convincing Github profile which might help to prove the employment is genuine.


----------



## roytherock123

kenwong said:


> Me too. Self learner as a 2-year experience Front-end developer with a convincing Github profile which might help to prove the employment is genuine.


Nice! Did you provide any reference letter ?


----------



## kenwong

roytherock123 said:


> Nice! Did you provide any reference letter ?


Of course~~~


----------



## lamott7

Hello! Here are our application details:

Nomination Approval: June 24
Visa Application Lodged: June 26
Family of 6 from the US
Non-accredited sponsor, Regional Area
Medium Stream, Clinical Psychologist
Uploaded all documents including police check with application

I have not been contacted for any additional information. Today is Day 65...


----------



## anksing

Does the DoHA works Monday to Friday or do they work over the weekend as well?

Is there any person who got the visa issued over the weekend?


----------



## umun001

kenwong said:


> Of course~~~


HI Just wondering. Have you provided certified reference letter ? or just normally signed and stamped letter from your employer ?

Also in the second page of application there is question for skill assessment ? as a softeare or developer programmer we are not required to get skill assesment !! so what option should i select there ?

Please if you can answer this it will be helpfull !!!


----------



## roytherock123

anksing said:


> Does the DoHA works Monday to Friday or do they work over the weekend as well?
> 
> Is there any person who got the visa issued over the weekend?


I don't think Immigration Department work over the weekend. By the way, Can you tell us the time you lodged your application ?


----------



## anksing

roytherock123 said:


> I don't think Immigration Department work over the weekend. By the way, Can you tell us the time you lodged your application ?


Nomination was lodged on 1st August and Visa application was lodged on 2nd August with all the health and PCC completed before lodgement.


----------



## roytherock123

*good luck!*



anksing said:


> Nomination was lodged on 1st August and Visa application was lodged on 2nd August with all the health and PCC completed before lodgement.


thanks for telling us. Mine is 25th July, please post here when you have good news. God bless us!


----------



## umun001

roytherock123 said:


> Congratulations and quite jealous with you guys. Today is my 38th but no news. My position is: Developer programmer, 25 years old, and I have two years of experience of Developer. I graduated from Banking University with major Banking -Finance, I am a self learner to be a developer. Do you guys mind to share some background info ? I just wonder if my background is good enough, although my agent told me I'm qualified to apply.


Hi just wondering. Have you provided certified or attested employemrnt refrences or normal letterhead from your employer ?


----------



## Staffy

Hi all

I have been following this for some time and just tought I’d share my case

Subsequent entrant on my partners visa 

Applyed on 12th June 
RFI 16 August 
Sent back 17th August 

Day 82 

Really hoping for something this week.


----------



## anksing

roytherock123 said:


> thanks for telling us. Mine is 25th July, please post here when you have good news. God bless us!


Hi All,

Good news! I got the visa today. I am still awaiting the letter from my agent but I can check the status in immi account and it says "Granted".

All the best to everyone waiting 

Thanks.


----------



## roytherock123

anksing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news! I got the visa today. I am still awaiting the letter from my agent but I can check the status in immi account and it says "Granted".
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations, dude!


----------



## WaitingBrit

Congrats- hope I am not far behind you , as I submitted on the 2nd also!!


----------



## anksing

WaitingBrit said:


> Congrats- hope I am not far behind you , as I submitted on the 2nd also!!


all the best.

I submitted the medicals and PCC along with the application. What about you?


----------



## WaitingBrit

I am not sure I needed them. I already hold the VISA and have been living in Australia for 5 years! 
It is just to transfer it to a new employer, which is normally a lot quicker! Is it easy to set up and check on the Immi account? I am not sure what my TFN is...

I have left it with my agent, but keen to check myself


----------



## anksing

WaitingBrit said:


> I am not sure I needed them. I already hold the VISA and have been living in Australia for 5 years!
> It is just to transfer it to a new employer, which is normally a lot quicker! Is it easy to set up and check on the Immi account? I am not sure what my TFN is...
> 
> I have left it with my agent, but keen to check myself


I created an immi account and imported the application using TRN.

My agent has still not sent me the grant letter, but I know it has been granted.


----------



## WaitingBrit

Thanks - regarding the TRN - I don't know what mine is, would this have been sent to my agent? I do not have it as far as I know


----------



## anksing

WaitingBrit said:


> Thanks - regarding the TRN - I don't know what mine is, would this have been sent to my agent? I do not have it as far as I know


you can ask your agent for the TRN.


----------



## roytherock123

I'm so worried. I lodged everything on 25 July (and health examination on 30 July) but the status still Received at the moment.


----------



## anksing

roytherock123 said:


> I'm so worried. I lodged everything on 25 July (and health examination on 30 July) but the status still Received at the moment.


don't be disheartened by that.

i checked 15 mins before and it said "received".

i checked 15 mins later, it said "granted".

if the status says "received", i'd say it's better in a way.


----------



## roytherock123

anksing said:


> don't be disheartened by that.
> 
> i checked 15 mins before and it said "received".
> 
> i checked 15 mins later, it said "granted".
> 
> if the status says "received", i'd say it's better in a way.


Thanks man, I hope so. Tell us good news when you receive official letter from your agent. I think status "Finalised" would be official.


----------



## anksing

roytherock123 said:


> Thanks man, I hope so. Tell us good news when you receive official letter from your agent. I think status "Finalised" would be official.


Oh, I already got the grant letter. The consultant sent it the company HR without keeping me in the loop and now HR has forwarded me the letter.


----------



## roytherock123

anksing said:


> Oh, I already got the grant letter. The consultant sent it the company HR without keeping me in the loop and now HR has forwarded me the letter.


Congrats again! But why do you say it's better to be "Received" in status ?


----------



## rajkhokhani

Hello all,
I lodged my application through an agent on the 1st of June. RFI received on 17th July and responded on the same day and the status has been Further assessment since then. Currently on day 96 and counting as of 09/03/18. My application is for 3 of us myself, wife and kid. Super scared 
and worried now. Medium term stream. 
Anyone else sailing in the same boat as me? Wishing good luck to everyone on here.


----------



## lamott7

*Processing Time*

Hey Everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I called to get a status update on my 482 Medium Stream visa application that is currently on day 70 and the agent told me that they only count business days, so technically I'm on day 50. I didn't realize it was business days. I guess this makes me feel a little better since I'm not way outside of the processing time. Though this might be useful information to pass along. Good luck everyone!


----------



## roytherock123

*good luck!*



lamott7 said:


> Hey Everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I called to get a status update on my 482 Medium Stream visa application that is currently on day 70 and the agent told me that they only count business days, so technically I'm on day 50. I didn't realize it was business days. I guess this makes me feel a little better since I'm not way outside of the processing time. Though this might be useful information to pass along. Good luck everyone!


Hi dude, it's quite long, isn't it ? Can you tell us about your background ? what job did you applied for ?


----------



## lamott7

Well, the current processing time is 48-57 days, so I guess I'm within the limits. When I applied it was 11-17 days. I applied as a Clinical Psychologist from the US in a regional area. I also have a family of 6. I uploaded everything with my application (medicals, police check, skills assessment). No contact yet. I have seen a few families that are waiting as long as I am. Hopeful it comes soon...


----------



## roytherock123

lamott7 said:


> Well, the current processing time is 48-57 days, so I guess I'm within the limits. When I applied it was 11-17 days. I applied as a Clinical Psychologist from the US in a regional area. I also have a family of 6. I uploaded everything with my application (medicals, police check, skills assessment). No contact yet. I have seen a few families that are waiting as long as I am. Hopeful it comes soon...


Sorry if I dissappoint you, but I think that time range is calendar days, you could check it out here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
"Two processing times are displayed in calendar days, indicating how long it is taking to finalise 75 and 90 per cent of applications submitted globally."


----------



## lamott7

That's what I thought as well. I'm just passing along what she told me. I will check in and see what a different agent says in a couple of days!


----------



## roytherock123

lamott7 said:


> That's what I thought as well. I'm just passing along what she told me. I will check in and see what a different agent says in a couple of days!


good move, all the best!


----------



## umun001

*Fingers Crossed*

Applied visa for myself with my partner added.

Onshore Application

Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## roytherock123

umun001 said:


> Applied visa for myself with my partner added.
> 
> Onshore Application
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting


is your application approved today ?


----------



## umun001

roytherock123 said:


> is your application approved today ?


APPLIED Today


----------



## Khynny18

roytherock123 said:


> I'm so worried. I lodged everything on 25 July (and health examination on 30 July) but the status still Received at the moment.


My Visa Granted on 3 Sep 18 , 63 days !!!! family of 4

Nomination and Visa application : 29 June 18
Nomination approved: 3 Aug 18, RFI for health check on 3 Aug 18, sunbimted same day.
Got visa on Monday 3 Sep 18.

@roytherock123 : your will be coming very soon, i know waiting time are really frustrated.

To all : wishing all to get visa very soon !


----------



## umun001

roytherock123 said:


> Nice! Did you provide any reference letter ?


Hi there,

Could you please advise what kind of documents did you provided for work references ? it will be really helpful please !! My occupation is same as yours !!


----------



## roytherock123

umun001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please advise what kind of documents did you provided for work references ? it will be really helpful please !! My occupation is same as yours !!


Hi, my visa application is not approved yet. But to answer your question, I only provided a reference letter from my co-worker, and confirm letters from companies that I worked for (with stamps and signature) to prove your working time > 2 years.


----------



## umun001

roytherock123 said:


> Hi, my visa application is not approved yet. But to answer your question, I only provided a reference letter from my co-worker, and confirm letters from companies that I worked for (with stamps and signature) to prove your working time > 2 years.


Hi thanks for your reply. So you have provided two or more reference letters ? one from your co worker and other from the companies you worked with!! just to double check. Thanks


----------



## umun001

*Please share your timelines.*

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval !!

Any RFI ? What was it !!
Any other request ?

Please share. it will help others too

Thanks.


----------



## KJHere

Khynny18 said:


> My Visa Granted on 3 Sep 18 , 63 days !!!! family of 4
> 
> Nomination and Visa application : 29 June 18
> Nomination approved: 3 Aug 18, RFI for health check on 3 Aug 18, sunbimted same day.
> Got visa on Monday 3 Sep 18.
> 
> @roytherock123 : your will be coming very soon, i know waiting time are really frustrated.
> 
> To all : wishing all to get visa very soon !


Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## nitind_01

Application date 15 Jun
Nomination approved
With family (self + wife + kid)
No RFI
In Received state since 15 Jun
ACT case
Waiting for Grant till today
All documents complete
As per attorney it should have came this week but still no news


----------



## roytherock123

nitind_01 said:


> Application date 15 Jun
> Nomination approved
> With family (self + wife + kid)
> No RFI
> In Received state since 15 Jun
> ACT case
> Waiting for Grant till today
> All documents complete
> As per attorney it should have came this week but still no news


wow! so does that mean today is your 85th day ?


----------



## umun001

Hi all,

Could anyone please advise if someone provided Form 80 as well with the Visa application documentation ?

What additional documents would be required. Thanks


----------



## nitind_01

roytherock123 said:


> nitind_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application date 15 Jun
> Nomination approved
> With family (self + wife + kid)
> No RFI
> In Received state since 15 Jun
> ACT case
> Waiting for Grant till today
> All documents complete
> As per attorney it should have came this week but still no news
> 
> 
> 
> wow! so does that mean today is your 85th day ?
Click to expand...

Hi..

Visa granted today for all 3.. Day 88

All the best


----------



## roytherock123

nitind_01 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Visa granted today for all 3.. Day 88
> 
> All the best


Congrats, dude!


----------



## John Hong Kong

Unlikely. I applied 20th June and still waiting.


----------



## Jobin

What was the RFI about?



Staffy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following this for some time and just tought I'd share my case
> 
> Subsequent entrant on my partners visa
> 
> Applyed on 12th June
> RFI 16 August
> Sent back 17th August
> 
> Day 82
> 
> Really hoping for something this week.


----------



## umun001

*Updates ?*

Hi all,

Any one receive Visa or Any RFI in the last two weeks ? Please share.

So Quite here


----------



## nikhileshp

*TSS 482 applied from India - Waiting and waiting*

Date of Visa Lodgement: 24-July
Occupation: Systems Analyst
Nomination: Approved
Applicants: me + wife + 2 kids
RFI was received for Medical Enquiry for daughter which was responded by agent directly in last week of August
No further updates since.
Day 65 today and waiting.


----------



## umun001

nikhileshp said:


> Date of Visa Lodgement: 24-July
> Occupation: Systems Analyst
> Nomination: Approved
> Applicants: me + wife + 2 kids
> RFI was received for Medical Enquiry for daughter which was responded by agent directly in last week of August
> No further updates since.
> Day 65 today and waiting.


Hope you hear some good news soon. Could you please advise if you have provided form 80 and what documents have you submitted for your work experience references ?


----------



## nikhileshp

I have not submitted Form 80. But I did submit Character Certificate and rest all information that is mentioned in this form - except the Sibling and Parent Details.

I have total 16.75 years experience across 3 employers. I provided standard experience certificate for all 3 employers along with detailed experience certificate from last employer (worked for last 14+ years) elaborating my duties and responsibilities.



umun001 said:


> Hope you hear some good news soon. Could you please advise if you have provided form 80 and what documents have you submitted for your work experience references ?


----------



## umun001

nikhileshp said:


> I have not submitted Form 80. But I did submit Character Certificate and rest all information that is mentioned in this form - except the Sibling and Parent Details.
> 
> I have total 16.75 years experience across 3 employers. I provided standard experience certificate for all 3 employers along with detailed experience certificate from last employer (worked for last 14+ years) elaborating my duties and responsibilities.


Thats cool. Thanks for your reply. Hopefully you should have the response any time soon. if you do get any update please let us know here.


----------



## lamott7

Hello! Our visas were granted today!!! Here are the details of our application...

Nomination Approval: June 24
Visa Application Lodged: June 26
Family of 6 from the US
Non-accredited sponsor, Regional Area
Medium Stream, Clinical Psychologist
Uploaded all documents including police check with application
RFI: September 11 (additional police check and 1229 form)
Documents submitted: September 26
Visa Grant: September 27

Total Days: 93

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## umun001

*Timeline*

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval !!

Any RFI ? What was it !!
Any other request ?

Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## rakshith664

Hello,

I am looking to apply for TSS 482 visa. I have 2 years of work experience in Hardware Test Engineering occupation. 
I have an employer willing to sponsor for me. What would be the requirements and process for applying the visa?


----------

